# Now I have hyper symptoms...



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey everyone,
After a long time away, I'm back. For the most part, I have been feeling pretty good with the Vitamin D and thyroid supplements.

However, in the evening, while I'm watching TV, my heart has been racing. Generally, my resting heart rate is between 66 and 75 or so, which is it is during the day, but at night it shoots up to 90+, and occasionally over 100.

In addition, I feel like I have generalized allergies--my skin itches almost constantly although it's not dry.

Primarily for these reasons, I asked my doctor (I've switched docs, by the way) to run new labs. I don't have the results in front of me, but my TSH is now 0.something--I'm now hyperthyroid, at least according to my TSH levels.

I've since read that Hashimoto's can cause you to fluctuate from hypo to hyper and the hyper episodes can cause the rapid heart beat.

I am assuming, although I didn't ask, is that medication not really useful under these circumstances, since I'm fluctuating.

I do want to acknowledge Andros, who quite some time ago, told me she wasn't sure I was solely hypo.

Anyway, I'm back. Other than really really itch skin today the eye dryness that makes me feel slightly dehydrated (I drink plenty of water), I'm feeling pretty good today. My mood is good.

Any advice or additional information anyone could throw my way would sure be appreciated.

CorralesNM


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> Hey everyone,
> After a long time away, I'm back. For the most part, I have been feeling pretty good with the Vitamin D and thyroid supplements.
> 
> However, in the evening, while I'm watching TV, my heart has been racing. Generally, my resting heart rate is between 66 and 75 or so, which is it is during the day, but at night it shoots up to 90+, and occasionally over 100.
> ...


Hi there; it is so nice to have you drop in and see us!

TSH is not always a good indictor of hyperthyroid. It would be important to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests run.

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? "If" you get your hands on your most recent labs, we will like to see the results and the ranges.

Hypo, hyper and low ferritin can cause a rapid heart beat. So can many other things but it would be good to start with the thyroid tests.

Did you ever get that ultra-sound? It's been a long time since we last saw you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the fun world of Hashi's, where you can swing back and forth between hypo and hyper at random! :winking0001:

I've had my dosages reduced or increased throughout the years as my thyroid has bounced around (even went on PTU for a while when it was severely hyper), but it's hard to keep up. What you're feeling is fairly normal for a Hashi's patient--have you had your antibody levels tested recently?


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I have my labs & ranges:

TSH: 0.007 (Range: 0.358-3.740)
Free T4 1.3 (Range: 0.8 - 1.5)
Free T3 6 (Range: 2.2 - 4.0)

I am on no replacement. I take a thyroid supplement over the counter that an integrative MD recommended. My doc now recommends no replacement, just watch levels, retest in 6 months.

Opinions?

ANd, no, I never had an ultrasound. None of the docs said it was recommended.
Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> I have my labs & ranges:
> 
> TSH: 0.007 (Range: 0.358-3.740)
> Free T4 1.3 (Range: 0.8 - 1.5)
> ...


Well, you are definitely hyper based on your FT-3

Can you private message what you were taking, I am curious.

You might also want to have your Vit D levels checked as high Vit D levels can mimic hyper symptoms.


----------

